# thinking about buying an 95 Maxima



## Max95 (Sep 20, 2004)

what are the pros and cons on the 95 maxima..
planning to buy an 95 with 97K
any maintaince need?

auto transmission?
engine?

thanks for all the input


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Can't really go too wrong with tthe 3.0L Maxima. The mileage is average for a 95, and generally speaking if the car was maintained well you have 100k miles left to put on it.


----------



## laker (Oct 2, 2004)

My wife and I love ours, maintance so far is a muffler, engine temp sensor and right know I think I need a knock sensor. But that's it and we have 120,000 miles on it. One more thing, we live in wis and during the winter they salt the crap out of the roads and we have no rust at all. Top end that I have seen is 130mph with steel rims, not too bad if you ask me. Also if you take it easy on highway I have seen 35mpg.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

i gotz one and i love it.. :cheers:


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

I live in Canada (heavily salted winter roads as well) and bought a '95 a couple years ago. It has 200,000km (120miles?) and still runs like new. I see many in our area with 300-400km still running strong. This engine rivals any other import on the market, and embarrasses most domestics (unfortunately).
I've started doing some maintenance lately, but nothing unusual - suspension and breaks, muffler too. Mainly because I like my vehicle kept up, and I plan on seeing how much mileage I can put on this car. It's got lots of pep too! The body is holding up great except for the door moldings, no biggie - just get some goop.

Don't hesitate. They're great cars, and hold their value really well.


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

can't go wrong with a VQ....My 95 Se has atleast 162000 miles on it (the odo stoped 4 months ago) and besides preformance mods and oil all I have had to change is the clutch and slave cyl. It still runs like it did off the showroom floor. There is a reason the VQ has one best engine 10yrs in a row and performance and reliability has a lot to do with it.
If you find one for a good price go for it!


----------



## dantesboyz (Nov 2, 2004)

hello guys, I am in the same boat as far as looking to get a max.... i have had a b14 SER for several years, but it recently just got totalled (got rear ended).
I am currently a member of sr20forums and b14nissan.org, and i am very happy with the nissan name. what would be the things to look out for in the a32 chassis, suggestions and what not?


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

All across:
Oxygen Sensors (Notorious )
Knock Sensor
Timing Chain Chatter (Mostly 95/96 issue)
Idle Issues
Valve Tick
Rusting Out OEM Muffler (Just the outside layer)
Coil Packs (A mostly 99 production year issue)

The transmissions on these guys (5spd and auto) aren't exactly bulletproof, but be sure to note anything that feels suspicious during the test drive. It'd also be a good idea to make a few hard runs with it if at all possible.

Good read:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=72447

Good luck!


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

^^ yeah everything what he said. i had a ripped cv boot which is pretty popular among the 4thgen maximas and a rattling timing chain. you just gotta keep up with the regular maintanence and checkups. overall, its a great car thatll run for a long time. check out maxima.org for more info. its a very helpful site. good luck.


----------



## Oblongshapes (Nov 10, 2004)

just check the muffler bearings before you buy it...




:thumbup: 








jk


----------

